# custom chrome lettering



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

found this site that sells individual letters and numbers to customize your car's name plate!!

http://chromeemblems.com/ind-letters-numbers.aspx?gclid=CPbqyuy4zZYCFQO2FQodLEBkzQ


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

ok.. I ordered enough letters to put "EV" on each of the front fenders and "120VOLT" on the trunk lid.

$32.50 free shipping


----------



## Molle303 (Aug 12, 2008)

Then "Bob" will cost only 7½ $  

hmm mebbe i`ll call my own car Bob

/Cheers Michael


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been trying to find a place to make a custom emblem for my Mustang. I found some sites like the one linked to above, but I don't trust the peel-and-stick stuff -- I'm worried it will come off in car washes, harsh winters, etc.

Does anyone know a place that will sell letters/numbers like these, but bolt on, instead of stick on?


----------



## vgslimo (Oct 21, 2008)

the easy answer is buy the peel and stick then apply them with emblem adhesive from autoparts store. reality is (i managed a top car wash in las vegas for a number of years) that all emblems may come off in car wash. when you go to an auto wash put masking tape over all emblems and 99.9% of them will be fine and the masking tape comes right off after the wash. the key is not letting the spinning brush have an edge to grab


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

sailfish11 said:


> I've been trying to find a place to make a custom emblem for my Mustang. I found some sites like the one linked to above, but I don't trust the peel-and-stick stuff -- I'm worried it will come off in car washes, harsh winters, etc.
> 
> Does anyone know a place that will sell letters/numbers like these, but bolt on, instead of stick on?


You know, almost all lettering/logos/etc nowdays are 3m stick-on type.. I'm sure these will not fall off. I had a hell of a time getting the "sport" sticker thing off the trunklid of this zx2 and it was only on with adhesive.. I imagine, as with body side moulding and such, it's all about the surface prep.. ie: alcohol pads.

Having said that, I sold a 64 Rambler hardtop to a guy a last year who is a machinist and makes custom emblems for old ramblers out of aluminum.. I may try to see if he'll replace my Ford blue ovals with something custom for my conversion.


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

PatricioIN said:


> Having said that, I sold a 64 Rambler hardtop to a guy a last year who is a machinist and makes custom emblems for old ramblers out of aluminum.. I may try to see if he'll replace my Ford blue ovals with something custom for my conversion.


Man, I'd like to do something custom! Could you PM me with his contact info -- or post it, if he'll agree. I'm guessing there are other EV'ers out there who'd be willing to pay a little more to pimp their ride!


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

sailfish11 said:


> Man, I'd like to do something custom! Could you PM me with his contact info -- or post it, if he'll agree. I'm guessing there are other EV'ers out there who'd be willing to pay a little more to pimp their ride!


I will send him an email and ask if he still does these.. it's been some time since I've contacted him. Will let you know when/if he responds.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've made a few custom emblems for guys (or replacements for restos). But you're right, now we're talking a couple hundred bucks; and that's the "Friends and Family" rate. PM me if you're interested.

Later,
Keith


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

Did you get the emblems in? How do they look and how long did it take to come in? Do you have a picture of them?
BTW Nice job on the web site.

Daniel Lynn


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

PatricioIN said:


> found this site that sells individual letters and numbers to customize your car's name plate!!


I think I saw some of these letters at Pep Boys the other day . J.W.


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

PatricioIN said:


> I will send him an email and ask if he still does these.. it's been some time since I've contacted him. Will let you know when/if he responds.


 
he would be interested if anyone would like some custom work; here's his email:

[email protected]

I believe he's in WI


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

atzi said:


> Did you get the emblems in? How do they look and how long did it take to come in? Do you have a picture of them?
> BTW Nice job on the web site.
> 
> Daniel Lynn


not yet.. will definately give a review and pics when they come in


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Patricio -- I sent your guy an email. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

I got my lettering today; it looks pretty good actually. Although I think if I will get the larger size in the future (for the front bumper cover to say "OHMER").. they sent me the wrong "1" so they're sending out a correct one today. Here are pics for now.​


----------



## gravelydude (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks great!!  20 volts, huh LOL
JACK


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

update with proper "1"


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

That is so cool.

I want some.

DP


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

unfortunately, after I placed a couple of them, I realized they're not very flexible and the part of the trunk lid where I placed them is concave.. so only the top and bottom gets good contact... we'll see how long they last.. oh well, they weren't expensive; if they fall off, I will definately replace them - in a better spot! The ones on the fenders are on GOOD AND TIGHT!


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Patricio, thanks for the inf, I ordered mine from there too. Was hard to find a flat spot but they seem to stick real well.




PatricioIN said:


> unfortunately, after I placed a couple of them, I realized they're not very flexible and the part of the trunk lid where I placed them is concave.. so only the top and bottom gets good contact... we'll see how long they last.. oh well, they weren't expensive; if they fall off, I will definately replace them - in a better spot! The ones on the fenders are on GOOD AND TIGHT!


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hey Patricio, thanks for the inf, I ordered mine from there too. Was hard to find a flat spot but they seem to stick real well.


cool! You should add the voltage too...


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hey Patricio, thanks for the inf, I ordered mine from there too. Was hard to find a flat spot but they seem to stick real well.


 Zero point Zero
Nice Conversion and love your Name. Did you buy the 0.0 * chrome lettering* with the same company?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

PatricioIN said:


> found this site that sells individual letters and numbers to customize your car's name plate!!
> 
> http://chromeemblems.com/ind-letters-numbers.aspx?gclid=CPbqyuy4zZYCFQO2FQodLEBkzQ


Thanks man, I appreciate the tip. I like it. 

Cheers.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

atzi said:


> Zero point Zero
> Nice Conversion and love your Name. Did you buy the 0.0 *chrome lettering* with the same company?


Hey DIY, Actually I bought 5.0 badges from American muscle cars and sawed off the 5 and added the 0. Cheap and they turned out really nice


----------

